# looking for a singing coach/teacher/instructor in the gta..



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm hoping to find a really good vocal instructor in the toronto area, ideally north and/or west.

all suggestions much appreciated.

suggestions for online instruction, books, dvds etc also most welcome.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

How about north-east? i.e. Greater Uxbridge Area


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bw66 said:


> How about north-east? i.e. Greater Uxbridge Area



...definitely not out of the question - in fact, i'm game for whatever gets the job done.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been wondering about this guy.

https://www.thesingingzone.com/offer/50DollarsOff.html


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...definitely not out of the question - in fact, i'm game for whatever gets the job done.


PM sent...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Fader said:


> I've been wondering about this guy.
> 
> https://www.thesingingzone.com/offer/50DollarsOff.html


...or this guy:

How to Sing with Singing Success | Learn to Sing Better and Faster with Proven Celebrity Vocal Coach Methods


----------

